# Stories From The City ( U.K)



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

This thread will contain a variety of urban images from around the U.K. They will be arranged in such a way as to tell a series of urban ‘stories’. 

This is purely experimental. I hope you will enjoy.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great start, Jane!
I am delighted to enjoy your photos again.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Good to see your pictures again!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking forward to more of these, Jane!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great that you are here again, Jane, and I'm looking forward to what 
will come in the next weeks / months! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  :cheers:

The posts may not be as frequent or as numerous from now on, as it will take time to gather together a new collection. Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice...and looking forward for more artsy photos.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellents shots!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

More great urban shots, Jane! Is that really a statue of F. Engels?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Why-Why said:


> More great urban shots, Jane! Is that really a statue of F. Engels?


Yes! It was brought over to Manchester from Ukraine, just recently. Engels spent two decades in Manchester, and the awful living and working conditions he witnessed there very much influenced his contribution to _The Communist Manifesto._


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

love this: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/Stories From The City/P1010296_zpsolqxwgtl.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> love this: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/Stories From The City/P1010296_zpsolqxwgtl.jpg


Yes, the rain creates quite a nostalgic feeling; muting the colours and softening the edges.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

So creative, really artistic kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos, especially pictures on rainy days!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Great new thread, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful to see your art again, Jane!
I particularly love #11 - one masterpiece follows the other... :applause:

Also love the pic with the grass and the boat!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

* Glasgow*_ stories......_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*The West End *_( Glasgow)_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_West End stories continued....._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great images from Glasgow, Jane! I especially love those necropolitan monuments in the last set.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Why-Why said:


> Great images from Glasgow, Jane! I especially love those necropolitan monuments in the last set.


Yes, the Necropolis is quite something.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

Brilliant photos Jane!

p.s. Their is over 100 areas in Glasgow (e.g.Partick,Shawlands,Hynland etc) so it will take about 2 months to photograph the whole city,( if you plan to come back up).


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

gmacruyff said:


> Brilliant photos Jane!
> 
> p.s. Their is over 100 areas in Glasgow (e.g.Partick,Shawlands,Hynland etc) so it will take about 2 months to photograph the whole city,( if you plan to come back up).


I will at some point. Have to say how much I love The West End. Civilised, Cultured, International. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Jane, it is a great pleasure to see your wonderful compositions! :applause:

#25/4, 5
#29/1, 5 and 6 are some of many favourites!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very difficult to pick some favorite among *so many* wonderful photos, Jane! :applause:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

All great shots, but set #32 is outstanding. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Glasgow is a very worthwhile city to visit, with some splendid architecture.
I particularly love the West End. A fabulous, world class residential district of splendour, culture and beauty.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So very nice, Jane! kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I saw a BBC doco recently on body image in the UK and apparently people in Liverpool are more conscious of that as well as being fashion conscious. Do you find this to ring true Jane?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

skymantle said:


> I saw a BBC doco recently on body image in the UK and apparently people in Liverpool are more conscious of that as well as being fashion conscious. Do you find this to ring true Jane?


Certainly the fashion bit.....well, for a certain demographic, anyway; who love fashion and glamour and dressing up. There are actually some very creative and stylish dressers in that group, and there are many local designers who have their own shops in the city creating made to measure or one off pieces.

In the north of England generally, but certainly in Liverpool, girls will spend all day getting ready to go out on Saturday night. Hair, nails, make-up, shopping for new clothes.

Because of this the annual ‘Clothes Show’ event has now re-located to Liverpool.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Autumnal Liverpool:
_


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new set, Jane!
The city also looks great from above.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful Autumn colours can be found in Liverpool, Jane... kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful updates, Jane. :applause:


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Great shots, Jane.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for your continued support and interest, *everyone*. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Secret Garden *_( Woolton Woods):
_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nature holds many secrets and reveals some of them to the ones who come
with respect, take their time and open up to what the trees, the plants, the ground, the animals...
say to us...

Beautiful pics, Jane! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Crosby Beach_


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:applause: All favorites, the last one is super!


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Beautiful shot of Alex, Jane. Another great set. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great set of pictures, dear Jane!
Beautiful images of Woolton Woods.
The last photo is also my favorite.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A beautiful, atmospheric set, Jane! kay:
What photogenic patterns the sea leaves in the sand (pic 1)!

Lovely last pic!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful autumn impressions! Nice composition in Crosby beach. The picture of the lively and colored young child and the statues frozen for eternity is my favorite kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

cool photos.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Seasonal scenes ( Sefton Park)_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pics of great beauty, Jane...
The last two are my favourites! :applause:

A park with a jumping Amor can only be a good park!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Bold Street:*_


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Great new thread, with that unmistakeable "openlyJane touch"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates; well done, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful seasonal colours, Jane. Love those scenes from Sefton Park and the brilliant jug of Chinese lanterns.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

That are lovely pics of a street, Jane! kay:
The curved window is very special, love it!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> That are lovely pics of a street, Jane! kay:
> The curved window is very special, love it!


Yes, an art deco building, Silvia; now home to a very popular tea shop/ cafe/ events space.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Yes, an art deco building, Silvia; now home to a very popular tea shop/ cafe/ events space.


Very beautiful, Jane - the window gives the street a special touch and 
nice frame.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful thread, dear Jane!
Many details ... moments ... that for most people would go unnoticed, you capture them and transform them into beautiful photos.
All your photos seem to be part of a story.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful thread, dear Jane!
> Many details ... moments ... that for most people would go unnoticed, you capture them and transform them into beautiful photos.
> All your photos seem to be part of a story.


_Thank-you for the nice comments *Gratteciel,* and thanks to *everyone *else too _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Calderstones Park:*_
_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful colours of Autumn, Jane...
Love the second dog pic with that green tree! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very atmospheric kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Procession*_


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Is that a Catholic procession for a saint Jane?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

The last picture is great. Love it! :applause: 

... and I shall quote Elliott Erwitt "... You can find pictures anywhere. It's simply a matter of noticing things and organizing them..."


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

skymantle said:


> Is that a Catholic procession for a saint Jane?


Definitely looks Catholic. I was passing by on the bus and captured the scene. TBH, not being a catholic myself, I’m not sure what the event was, or the saint in question. I’ll have to look it up. Although I think every day is a Saints’ day:

_It was a procession to mark the ‘Visitation of The Pilgrim statue of Our Lady of Fatima’, and to venerate the visiting relics of Saints Jacinta and Francisco.
_

Thanks* Igor* for the kind words.  And I definitely agree.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely autumn impressions!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Spectrum*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Night Rider:*_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A daring experiment, Jane, with partly abstract results. 
My favourites are pic 1 and 5 - there I can really feel the speed! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> A daring experiment, Jane, with partly abstract results.
> My favourites are pic 1 and 5 - there I can really feel the speed! kay:


Never a missed opportunity, Silvia; even when sitting in rear passenger seat.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Never a missed opportunity, Silvia; even when sitting in rear passenger seat.


A good photographer can make fabulous shots _everywhere_ and in every
situation - you prove it, Jane! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Exit:*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Illumination:*_


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Spectacular, Jane. Enlightening even.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed! Magical images! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Fascinating...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dear Jane, I love #125/4, and your illumination pics are magic! :applause:
I look at them again and again, never getting tired of them...


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I love your poetic semi-abstract shots, Jane, especially that trio called "Illumination."


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks *everyone*_* *


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Tryptic:*_


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Jane! kay:
The reflection is perfect, nearly meditative...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Rendezvous:*_


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome shot of the crow :applause:

:lol: the objectivity of politicians...


openlyJane said:


> _*Rendezvous:*_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful raven shot, dear Jane! kay:
Pic 2: When nature turns into a piece of Minimal Art...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*The Light Spoke:*_


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Cool images on your Transmutation


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

B & W shots are great. Can you please tell me the name of the area where there columned classical building in the right-hand corner can be seen? Looks like the salubrious areas of London. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

skymantle said:


> B & W shots are great. Can you please tell me the name of the area where there columned classical building in the right-hand corner can be seen? Looks like the salubrious areas of London. :cheers:


That is known as _Gambier Terrace_ and is in the _Canning _district of Liverpool; an inner city area facing the anglican cathedral.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The little one in #162 - what is it, Jane? Seems to be a relative of the common woodlouse
and looks as if his species walks this planet since a very long time... 

I'm fascinated by the second row of buildings: Looks as if that are the backsides
of the houses - with quadratic shapes. In Austria we there often find round
or half round forms, even at quadratic buildings.

Great views from above! kay:



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

little beauty


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> The little one in #162 - what is it, Jane? Seems to be a relative of the common woodlouse
> and looks as if his species walks this planet since a very long time...
> 
> I'm fascinated by the second row of buildings: Looks as if that are the backsides
> ...


Not exactly sure what it is, Silvia - although a louse of some description sounds like a good guess. I’ve never seen anything quite like it before - and it was not small either - well over an inch long.

Yes, the second row shows only the rear of the houses ( 1780s). This area of the house would have been servants/kitchen quarters I imagine.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Not exactly sure what it is, Silvia - although a louse of some description sounds like a good guess. I’ve never seen anything quite like it before - and it was not small either - well over an inch long.
> 
> Yes, the second row shows only the rear of the houses ( 1780s). This area of the house would have been servants/kitchen quarters I imagine.


I think the animal is what we call an "Assel" (Isopoda), but a special one, bigger. 
The ones I know are about 1 cm.
The Wikipedia links also shows a picture of a giant isopoda - fascinating! :lol:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asseln

This old houses from 1780s you show are very beautiful, Jane!


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Not exactly sure what it is, Silvia - although a louse of some description sounds like a good guess. I’ve never seen anything quite like it before - and it was not small either - well over an inch long.
> 
> Yes, the second row shows only the rear of the houses ( 1780s). This area of the house would have been servants/kitchen quarters I imagine.


Just looked it up, Jane. It's known as the sea slater in the UK, and as Yansa says, it's related to the woodlouse. Fantastic photography. :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Hello Waveform*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Haha, like how the liver bird appears so small compared to the real bird. Luv those iconic red British telephone booths too.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

skymantle said:


> Haha, like how the liver bird appears so small compared to the real bird. Luv those iconic red British telephone booths too.


 

Note, also, the hands missing from the clock on The Liver Building. Removed recently for repair. Big Ben gets all the attention for its renovations - when this clock is even bigger and just as iconic.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such a charming pic, Jane! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Vista:*_


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great interplay of colour and form in these vistas, Jane.


----------



## honolulu bob (Feb 23, 2006)

Jane, what a fabulous thread this is. A real delight to stroll through. It's clearly taken a lot of thought & effort and I'd like to say thank you for sharing it with us all. Bravo.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful sets, Jane!
I liked the ancient-modern contrasts of the buildings in the first two photos and the vivid colors on the boat from the last photo.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A feast for the eyes, Jane! Fabulous pictures! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks or the comments, everyone. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice set, Jane. Especially the last picture.


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Great shots, Jane. I spy with my little eye. Beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a lovely last picture, Jane! 
Nice colour effects and reflection in the second pic! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Yin-Yang*_


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

That shot of the heron is just beautiful!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Transmutation 2*_


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great set, Jane! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets, Jane!


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, great set, Jane! Thanks.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

yansa said:


> Great set, Jane! :applause:


I agree completely :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Horizons*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent sets Jane...I found those last two pics particularly evocative.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great atmosphere in #197/1, Jane, and I also love #198/1! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Merry Christmas, dear Jane!*


Mexico City - Roberto's Christmas Tree 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great updates, I love your photos that play with light and fog. 

Merry Christmas, thank you for your creative and nice pictures, I look forward to discovering the next :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Xmas, Jane! Thank you for artistic pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A Happy New Year, Jane!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Happy New Year, Jane!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, dear friend... and I already received your gift through this image, really stunning:



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and greetings _everyone_  And a Happy New year to you all.

Those of you that are familiar with me, and my ways, will not be surprised to learn that I intend to launch a new thread in the coming weeks. 

Until then; thanking everyone for their continued interest and support over the course of the past year..... :cheers:

I really do appreciate the friendliness and the community spirit of this urban photo forum, and of those that showcase their home cities, and their travels, here.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ After all, your beautiful Liverpool-threads made me visit Liverpool 2 years ago, Jane.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> ^^ After all, your beautiful Liverpool-threads made me visit Liverpool 2 years ago, Jane.


Thanks, Ben!

Perhaps only the lover teaches how to appreciate?


----------

